# Why so few newer Merckx on the road?



## dbh

With the news that Quickstep is going to be using Merckx frames in 2010, it was heartening to see that EM will again be featured in the ProTour. Hopefully the increased visibility will lead to a resurgence in contemporary Merckx bikes. I put up a similar post in the Serotta forum, but I'm curious to hear what folks seem to think. 

For one, I don't even think Gita carries a scandium frame, even though there's clearly an interest in high performance aluminum, with Cannondale selling CAAD9's right and left. Unfortunately it seems that some of the mystique of the Eddy line has worn away. I rarely ever see one of his carbon bikes on the road (in Washington D.C., where there was a certified Merckx dealer until this month). Everything on the road seems to be one of his vintage steel rides (mine included) or a scandium SC/Premium frame (guilty on this front as well). 

I see plenty of people riding top of the line Pinerellos and Colnagos, but Merckx is for the most part sadly absent here. I'd be hard pressed to remember the last time I saw an EMX in the wild. We've got Colnago, DeRosa, Cervelo, and BMC dealers around town so there's a market for high end bikes, but I don't know if it's price, poor marketing, or some other reason that's softened the market for newer Merckx models. For one, I could also never understand why Merckx didn't keep one its top of the line steel frames in its catalogues, such as a MXL or Corsa. Colnago and Tommasini still have a high-end steel product. Maybe with the new ownership we'll see more contemporary models on the road.


----------



## Guest

Just my opinion of course but I think a lot of it comes down to the importer. I was tempted to say that it was somewhere in the manufacturer/importer relationship but based on the other brands Gita does or has imported I'm thinking its them.

Very similar for example to Giordana clothing Merckx frames are high quality and compare well with other brands out there. Yet here in the US both are hard to find, over priced, and at shops that do carry them the selection is limited compared to what is actually being made by the company.


----------



## The Green Hour

Another opinion....most people looking for a carbon bike seem to be drawn to Trek, Specialized, Cervelo and the like. The way these bikes fly out the doors, its hard for mainstream shops to supply a niche brand that ends up competing with their bread and butter sellers.


----------



## CaliBuddha

If I were to get a new carbon frame, I would consider it just b/c I dont see them much and I dont like to get the same thing as everyone else and Im sure they are just as well made.


----------



## Guest

But why is it a niche brand? They have an importer, even after he sold the company they still have one of the best public "faces" you could want in Eddy, and the bikes have a solid historical following here in the US. Given all that it seems to me if you make them available and at somewhat competitive prices with a little marketing they would sell. 

Man walks into a store there are three brands of bikes out, ask the salesman "Who is Eddy Merckx?" Salesman says "Greatest cyclist who ever lived". Gotta believe that would sell some bikes. But they've got to be there and I just don't know that there are that many places that have them.


----------



## CaliBuddha

kytyree said:


> But why is it a niche brand? They have an importer, even after he sold the company they still have one of the best public "faces" you could want in Eddy, and the bikes have a solid historical following here in the US. Given all that it seems to me if you make them available and at somewhat competitive prices with a little marketing they would sell.
> 
> Man walks into a store there are three brands of bikes out, ask the salesman "Who is Eddy Merckx?" Salesman says "Greatest cyclist who ever lived". Gotta believe that would sell some bikes. But they've got to be there and I just don't know that there are that many places that have them.


Unfortunately, I dont think it would work that way... If the shop carried Specialized, Trek, Giant and Merckx and they were all lined up and it was someone just getting into cycling I bet 9.5 times out of 10 they will choose the first three just b/c thats what you see all the time.


----------



## Guest

Well it wouldn't work that way as Trek and I believe Specialized as well aren't going to let a shop carry their bikes and that much competition.


----------



## CaliBuddha

I know, I was just sayin... Ok, if the shop carried Trek and Merckx, its obvious who the new guy is going to choose, unless he likes to be different.


----------



## dbh

I don't expect someone in the market for a Trek, Specialized, or the like to really consider a Merckx. I would imagine that someone shopping around for a new Merckx nowadays is more likely to look at Colnago, Pinarello, Orbea and the like -- high end European brands with racing heritage. Nothing against Trek etc, but really two different types of buyers. Given that, why are seemingly more new Pinarallos and Colnagos being sold than Merckx? Like was mentioned earlier, it's got a proven brand, racing heritage, reliable distributor, and established dealer network. Is it price compared to the others? Eddy may not make the carbon frames in Belgium, but many of the Italian makers are offshoring production to China. So what gives?


----------



## Guest

Pinarello brings up a good question, they use the same importer but you certainly don't see Merckx everywhere that sells them in the US. Competitive is one that carries a lot of Pinarello but no longer carries Merckx.


----------



## HigherGround

I believe that Competitive had mentioned dropping Merckx due to problems with getting bikes in a timely manner... but I'm going off recollection. I'll try to find the exact article and post a link.


----------



## merckxman

Many of the new riders don't have a connection to Merckx, the Merckx era is far off now. Couple that with no high visibility in the pro peleton and you end up with a branding problem...


----------



## kjmunc

The funny thing is I've seen way more vintage steel Merckx bikes out on the road than I've ever seen any of the newer (post 2002) carbon frames. Sure some of that is just sheer volume of 25yrs of steel vs. a few of carbon, but mostly I think it's due to a few key reasons: 

-Prices: Merckx frames are stratospherically priced (on par with Colnago, Wilier, and Pinarello), yet they've lacked Pro Tour visibility and are not known as innovators.
-Availability: Distribution and marketing through GITA sucks. If you want to ride a Merckx, you have to buy a Merckx, as they are impossible to find in a store and even if they do, the odds of them having a demo is virtually nil. 

Merckxman is correct: the new post-Lance generation rider who has been in the sport for less than 10yrs generally has no clue who Eddy is or why he should pay a premium for his bikes. Now if that person sees Boonen winning Roubaix and Tour stages on Merckx, that frame now becomes interesting. Pro Tour exposure is powerful stuff. I'd venture to guess that the last big sales spike Merckx had in the US was during the Lotto-Domo years when the Team SC was THE Classics bike to own.


----------



## ShortNFast

Over the summer I finally got to me Eddy down here in Charlotte, NC. He signed my 1985 Corsa Extra and I told him it was the sweetest riding back I ever put my leg over. He looked over at his new Carbon bikes and told me point blank that I ought to consider upgrading. I didn't have the heart to tell Eddy his new bikes do nothing for me and 18 months ago I bought a Serotta that rides almost as nice as my old Corsa. Eddy's old bikes had soul, his new ones don't. I bought that Merckx because quality, performance and craftmanship mattered. It was the 1st happiest purchase I ever made with the second being the Serotta. I agree with all the other Merckx fanactics statements around here. The product has matured and no longer can just Eddy's name on the downtube sell it anymore. I got lots of great ideas to turn the company around but they ain't asking me or paying me to do it.


----------



## wsriii

*Amx-5*

I have been trying for over a month to get someone somewhere to respond to my interest in the new AMX-5 scandium frame. Nothing, nada from any place. I've sent emails to alleged Merckx dealers and so forth, nothing. I read somewhere that the alloy frames are not going to be imported into the U.S. and that I could maybe spend a premium amount to get one from Europe.
I started riding Merckx frames in early 1980s after Eddy visited the shop where I worked. I still have my Corsa 01 but would love a chance to consider one of the newer frames. When I used to sell the Merckx frames I loved being able to "educate" the new buyer about Eddy and his frames. Particularly bigger guys who were looking for a solid frame.
Now I spend my days on my Cannondale six13 waiting for the right moment to buy a new frame. I now spend guilty moments looking at Wilier, Ridley and others.

Bill


----------



## billybob7088

I would love to get my hands on the new AMX-5. It looks so hot. I just have to ride my 06 Racing for ever.


----------



## CliveDS

I am pretty sure that a few months from now we will see a lot more EM on the roads. The combination of QS on the bike and the new models available is great for the brand.


----------



## HigherGround

wsriii said:


> I have been trying for over a month to get someone somewhere to respond to my interest in the new AMX-5 scandium frame. Nothing, nada from any place. I've sent emails to alleged Merckx dealers and so forth, nothing. I read somewhere that the alloy frames are not going to be imported into the U.S. and that I could maybe spend a premium amount to get one from Europe.
> *I started riding Merckx frames in early 1980s after Eddy visited the shop where I worked.* I still have my Corsa 01 but would love a chance to consider one of the newer frames. When I used to sell the Merckx frames I loved being able to "educate" the new buyer about Eddy and his frames. Particularly bigger guys who were looking for a solid frame.
> Now I spend my days on my Cannondale six13 waiting for the right moment to buy a new frame. I now spend guilty moments looking at Wilier, Ridley and others.
> 
> Bill


What was the visit from Eddy like?

As far as the scandium frames are concerned, here are three options:

1) Check with Cycles BiKyle in Bryn Mawr, PA (just outside of Philly). I just gave them a call, and they have some Merckx scandium frames in stock. Disclaimer: I do not have any financial ties or biased interests to the shop. I just remembered they had some last summer when I had stopped in.

2) Check eBay. I have a saved search for Merckx, and they seem to pop up fairly often.

3) Go to Europe, and bring one back as a souvenir. 

While I like option 3 the best, I realize the other two may be more feasible. (They certainly would be for me!) Good luck with the quest!


----------



## atpjunkie

*all I know is*

I hear "Cool Bike" riding my MXL more than I hear it expressed toward anyone else I'm riding with


----------



## CliveDS

wsriii said:


> I have been trying for over a month to get someone somewhere to respond to my interest in the new AMX-5 scandium frame. Nothing, nada from any place. I've sent emails to alleged Merckx dealers and so forth, nothing. I read somewhere that the alloy frames are not going to be imported into the U.S. and that I could maybe spend a premium amount to get one from Europe.
> I started riding Merckx frames in early 1980s after Eddy visited the shop where I worked. I still have my Corsa 01 but would love a chance to consider one of the newer frames. When I used to sell the Merckx frames I loved being able to "educate" the new buyer about Eddy and his frames. Particularly bigger guys who were looking for a solid frame.
> Now I spend my days on my Cannondale six13 waiting for the right moment to buy a new frame. I now spend guilty moments looking at Wilier, Ridley and others.
> 
> Bill


I have been trying to get a few frames in for my store but no luck, looks like you will not see any AMX-5 in the USA at this time. 

Some of the euro online dealers will have them no doubt.


----------



## Tinea Pedis

ShortNFast said:


> I didn't have the heart to tell Eddy his new bikes do nothing for me


This.

Absolutely.


Whilst I 'like' the new Eddy frames and their schemes, they are still sadly lacking in the ability to leave me in awe. This is in direct contract to the '89 Tutti Frutti Corsa frame I have in my garage, that every time I walk past I stop and admire it's beauty.

So imho Eddy needs to get back to some really killer and "OH WOW!" type paint jobs before people will even pause long enough next to one to want to test ride it.
(assuming you can test ride one, which from this thread seems like it's another challenge in itself!).


----------



## Kenacycle

You can also check out WrenchScience.. they carry Merckx http://www.wrenchscience.com/road/frames/Eddy+Merckx


----------



## ironmandreamer

In Australia we have the same problem; we just can't get Merckx and the Belgian Factory won't deal with bike shops in the absence of an agent let alone a customer.

Agent 1 circa 2005, a bike store chain of only 4 stores did a great job selling the bikes locally and retailed them at a very fair price that made them comparable to other makes but lacked the expertise to distribute the frames nationally however they lost the agency when they didn't achieve the expected volumes and Agent 2 circa 2007 was appointed after (apparently) promising Merckx the world.

Agent 2 had a great web presence for national distribution but increased the prices across the range by 50% making them uncompetitive. They didn't understand that they couldn't sell on-line and charge LBS prices in the absence of service. In short they wanted to buy at factory direct wholesale and distribute on the net +100% at full retail and were banking on the marque to sell itself. Agent 2 forgot LBS would discount on a complete package and charge full price for parts and labour for any build where the customer walked into a shop with a frame under thier arm. Agent 2 had to discount the frame to where any extra for parts and labour was offset by a competitivley priced frame. It's not rocket science.

Agent 2 has recently had to resort to massive discounting (50-66%) and eBay to move superseeded models. Had they wholesaled the frames to shops at 33% less they wouldn't have dug themselves into a hole and damaged the brand as they have.

To service Australia and the smaller markets Merckx needs a global agent to supply LBS's at wholesale prices so they can then make a fair margin whilst being competitive with other brands. Maybe, the new business model will improve the distribution process.


----------



## tarwheel2

The steel Merckx have a unique geometry and ride that are hard to match. They also were painted in many unique and cool color schemes. They also were very affordable.

The carbon Merckx frames look like dozens of other carbon frames sold by other bike companies -- the same old red, black and white color schemes that almost all carbon frames seem to sport these days. They are hard to find because Merckx dealers are few and far between, and sell for premium prices. Why pay top dollar for a carbon Merckx frame when you can get something equally good from the local Trek/Giant/Specialized/etc. dealer? When was the last time someone won the TDF (or even a stage) on a Merckx frame?

I went to great lengths to buy my 2 Merckx frames (Corsa 01 and AX ti) but would sooner buy a Trek, Giant or Specialized if going the carbon route.


----------



## cwdzoot

You are right about the color but no way does a carbon EM ride like one of the big generic brands. The same geometry that made that steel bike better than a centurion ironman is the same formula that makes a EMX 5 better than a Tarmac. 

EM frames are made by Pinarello, this is not to everyones liking but I would rathe an EM made by Pinarello than a Giant or Madone one look over an unbuilt frame and you can see the quality difference.


----------



## cyclist_sg

I am from Singapore and faced the same issue regarding getting a Merckx frame over the years. I started with the Corsa Extra SLX New - Gan 14 years ago then switched to alloy frames which then was not too difficult to get, given Eddy's bike status in the 90s.

However, since I switched to getting the AXM in the carbon EM era, the marketing in my place went straight through the window until recently, when a small batch of EMX-3 and 5 appeared on our shores. Until that, basically there is no real interest in the brand nor knowledge about its heritage with the newer generation...

Frankly, the general cycling public who picked up the sport, especially in the Lance era has not cluedo who the heck is The Cannibal... which also leaves me to get another frame from China and move on.

96-00: Corsa Extra SLX New - GAN Team
00-02: 20th Anniversary Alu Team
02-06: Fuga (Domo White)
06-Now: AXM Blue
09-Now: Team SC Chrono (Domo White)


----------



## toonraid

I have talked to a few guys (Cat 1 racers) who have been on Merckx CF frames - general feeling was that they are not climbing frames - sounded like Geometry & weight were not ideal for climbers. One sprinter who had an AXM thought frame was stiff but not particularly fast and felt kind of dead. My feeling is that Eddy lost his passion for bikes some years ago and was just going through the motions - this has been apparent over past few years given lack of innovation in the range or pro team sponsorship and verified by the fact that he sold the company.

In actual fact it was DeRosa who helped eddy set up his bike manufacturing business and recently it is Pinarello who has designed and built the new models in Taiwan - the only model of note between the early DeRosa inspired frames and the late far east Pina copies was the Scandium frame.


----------



## [email protected]

The Cannibal is back !!!
I am really enjoying this recently discovered thread.
Yes, indeed we have a lot to make up for, especially towards the Merckx addicts/fanatics. 
Give us some time and we will be there, stronger than before.


----------



## 4cmd3

Jan welcome! 

My EMX-5 frame should be making its way to my bike shop even now...
Super excited since I had my heart set on it since the day it was unveiled. 
My wife said to me recently, "Why don't you get your dream bike..." 
I thought about it for a second... and replied, "I am." 

Love watching the Belgian teams on the new Merckx frames!

What's the story with the paint jobs: I have seen some with the "Eddy Merckx" on the seat-tube sandwiched between EMX-5 logos (which are centered vertically) and some without the "Eddy Merckx" text and the EMX-5 logos are higher up on the tube. I'm not sure which variation I will receive. Does it depend on frame size perhaps?

Anyway, big hello and welcome.
Callum


----------



## [email protected]

Thank you Callum.

I think every time a Merckx addict is waiting for his delivery I am as excited ;-)
Regarding graphic design, EMX5 in the 2 colors provide same decal positioning.
Let me know how the ride goes.

Thanks and beat the road !


----------

